# Camp Chef Pro DLX not smoking a lot



## T2timmy (Feb 2, 2020)

Not sure if its the colder weather or pellets ive been using but my smoker doesnt seem to be blowin much smoke lately?  Also the food doesnt tast very smokey.  Its kind of a subtle smoke flavor. Im using Traeger Hickory - Maple - Cherry pellets.  But i also used the turkey blend for my thanksgiving turkey. 
Anyone else running into this?


----------



## Canadagrown (Feb 2, 2020)

T2timmy said:


> Not sure if its the colder weather or pellets ive been using but my smoker doesnt seem to be blowin much smoke lately?  Also the food doesnt tast very smokey.  Its kind of a subtle smoke flavor. Im using Traeger Hickory - Maple - Cherry pellets.  But i also used the turkey blend for my thanksgiving turkey.
> Anyone else running into this?



That’s the same unit I have and it works awesome. Is yours maintaining temp? One thing that improves the smoke flavour is to put high temp gasket tape around the lid to seal the chamber. I noticed mine really leaked a lot of smoke before doing this.


----------



## T2timmy (Feb 2, 2020)

Canadagrown said:


> That’s the same unit I have and it works awesome. Is yours maintaining temp? One thing that improves the smoke flavour is to put high temp gasket tape around the lid to seal the chamber. I noticed mine really leaked a lot of smoke before doing this.


Thanks for reply!  Ive had mine for a few years now. Seems like it used to smoke alot more.  But maybe that more in the summer time.   It is maintaining temp and i did seal up the grill door with gasket tape today! Actually as i was writing this i saw it puff out a good amount of smoke. Lol.   I also opened up the chimney dampener some more.   Maybe i had it closed too much.  I guess will see.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 2, 2020)

got mine fired up and the grates washed off and dry now after a 625 run up, wind is horrible, electronic therm said 470 grate dial therm said 625 , calmed down to 225 when I set it to smoke, throwed 3 big thick pork chops on just to make sure it still works lol try some lumberjack if you run into some, works really well, the Charhickory will smoke at about any temp not just low


----------



## T2timmy (Feb 2, 2020)

mike243 said:


> got mine fired up and the grates washed off and dry now after a 625 run up, wind is horrible, electronic therm said 470 grate dial therm said 625 , calmed down to 225 when I set it to smoke, throwed 3 big thick pork chops on just to make sure it still works lol try some lumberjack if you run into some, works really well, the Charhickory will smoke at about any temp not just low


You got you smoker up to 625 degrees??   That seems very high!    And is “lumberjack” a brand of pellets?


----------



## mike243 (Feb 2, 2020)

yep LJ , hickory and apple blend, set on 500 but with the wind blowing so hard the heat is getting pulled or pushed to the top , dial is dead center over the top grate , didn't put in a probe at lower grate level due to running temp up to dry every thing


----------



## T2timmy (Feb 2, 2020)

mike243 said:


> yep LJ , hickory and apple blend, set on 500 but with the wind blowing so hard the heat is getting pulled or pushed to the top , dial is dead center over the top grate , didn't put in a probe at lower grate level due to running temp up to dry every thing


Ok thanks. Got to see if i can find it on Amazon.  You ever think of setting up some plywood wind blockers at all?   Im in CT and sometimes it does get windy so i clamp plywood planks to my deck to try and block the wind.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 2, 2020)

Normaly it aint bad, I have a 18x26' carport closed on the west and south side and end, it has calmed down in the last couple hours


----------



## bregent (Feb 3, 2020)

T2timmy said:


> Im using Traeger Hickory - Maple - Cherry pellets.



You won't get much flavor from those. They are mostly oak, with other wood flavored oils added. As previously suggested, try 100% flavorwood pellets like Lumberjack or Cookin Pellets. With a pellet grill it's really difficult to distinguish between the flavor of different wood species so just go with something strong. I use only 100% hickory for everything I cook.


----------



## markh024 (Feb 3, 2020)

bregent said:


> You won't get much flavor from those. They are mostly oak, with other wood flavored oils added. As previously suggested, try 100% flavorwood pellets like Lumberjack or Cookin Pellets. With a pellet grill it's really difficult to distinguish between the flavor of different wood species so just go with something strong. I use only 100% hickory for everything I cook.


x2.  I use Lumberjack Hickory or Mesquite in just about everything as it provides the most prominent smoke profile.  OP-   You should get a smoke tube as well if you want more smoke profile.  It hands down makes a big difference.   The only time I don't use it is on cooks that are 90 min or less.  Pork Tloins, Chicken breasts..etc.


----------



## JWFokker (Feb 5, 2020)

Most brands of pellets are blends that contain only a small amount of the wood advertised on the bag. Traeger is in fact getting sued right now over their pellets. That's not the real problem you're having though. Pellet grills need to run at low temps so the pellets can smolder to produce dense smoke. Try to keep it under 200F for 2-4 hours before raising the temp to finish cooking. Above 225F smoke production drops off rapidly.


----------



## kurt boutin (Feb 5, 2020)

I've ended up using an A-MAZE-N tube to help add smoke.  It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## T2timmy (Feb 7, 2020)

All great ideas!!  Thanks all!   I purchased 2 bags of Lumber Jack Hickory online.  Its arriving today.  May need to test out and smoke something this weekend!  I normally smoke at 225 high smoke setting.  But may try lowering it. And then if still not smokey enough il try a smoke tube!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 7, 2020)

Remember you can find the tubes at Walmart these days. $20


----------



## T2timmy (Mar 22, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread.  Ive smoked a few time with the Lumberjack and im getting even less smoke and smoke flavor then with previous brands.   I dont get it!?    Sealed the door and all.  Tried high smoke and other settings.   Im doing a Corned Beef today and this is what it looks like after 3 hours.  Never any wood char coloring or nothing.    My old Dyna-Glo wood charcoal fire box smoker cooked like a campfire and this Camp-Chef cooks like an oven.    Maybe i just need to buy a smoke tube to get more smoke flavor.


----------



## Canadagrown (Mar 22, 2020)

T2timmy said:


> Resurrecting this thread.  Ive smoked a few time with the Lumberjack and im getting even less smoke and smoke flavor then with previous brands.   I dont get it!?    Sealed the door and all.  Tried high smoke and other settings.   Im doing a Corned Beef today and this is what it looks like after 3 hours.  Never any wood char coloring or nothing.    My old Dyna-Glo wood charcoal fire box smoker cooked like a campfire and this Camp-Chef cooks like an oven.    Maybe i just need to buy a smoke tube to get more smoke flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s AFTER 3 hours? Yeesh. Does your final product have nice smoke rings throughout? Do you notice smoke coming out the stack? I’m no pro but if your pellets are being burnt and temp maintained I don’t know how there could be no smoke. Maybe some pros will chime in with more experience.


----------



## T2timmy (Mar 22, 2020)

Canadagrown said:


> That’s AFTER 3 hours? Yeesh. Does your final product have nice smoke rings throughout? Do you notice smoke coming out the stack? I’m no pro but if your pellets are being burnt and temp maintained I don’t know how there could be no smoke. Maybe some pros will chime in with more experience.


Nope no smoke coming out of chimney the whole time.  And the smoker keeps internal temps fine the whole time. It is a bit colder here in CT today.  Around 40 degrees out.   I just pulled the Corned beef.   Finished cooking in 4.5 hrs.  Internal temp of 200.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 22, 2020)

you will end up with more smoke at the lowest temp setting , the higher the temp the lower the smoke


----------



## Canadagrown (Mar 22, 2020)

T2timmy said:


> Nope no smoke coming out of chimney the whole time.  And the smoker keeps internal temps fine the whole time. It is a bit colder here in CT today.  Around 40 degrees out.   I just pulled the Corned beef.   Finished cooking in 4.5 hrs.  Internal temp of 200.


Something is not right with your smoker bud. I have that exact same smoker and smoke is billowing out of mine the entire time. And I am located in Canada and I smoke meats all through the winter with an insulated jacket on the smoker  in temps as cold as -20C. I literally dust the snow off it and fire it up. Maybe call Camp Chef and explain your problem? There’s gotta be an obvious reason why it maintains temps but no smoke. Sorry I can’t be more help.


----------



## dubob (Mar 23, 2020)

My Woodwind will have smoke coming out the stack on both smoke settings - Lo (160*F) & Hi (220*F).  I also use a smoke tube on all my smoke cooks.  I've yet to have any problems producing smoke using LJ Comp Blend (MHC).  What temp setting were you using?


----------

